# after D&C on the pill????



## liola

As some people know I had a d&c last Saturday and my doctor put me on the pill for 21 days. I just really want the days to hurry up! I really can't wait to get my period and just continue as normal. I'm not a very patient person. The nurse said I should get my period after two weeks. I dont understand how the pill works and whats it for. Do I get my period while on the pill or as soon as I come off? I have never been on the pill ever. And If I get my period do I still have to take them. I just feel like France gives you all this medication and you have no say about it, they just expect you to take it. Is it normal to be put on the pill after a D&C and what is the reason. My french is not very good and my husband.. well hes a man and didn't think about asking to many questions for me. I feel so confused and i hate taking medication unless its absolutely necessary. Please help me understand


----------



## SpiderLady

Hi there. I had my d&c on 20th septemeber and have only just had my first period since. I was not.put on the pill, but I suspect it is to try and regulate when your next period is.
I wasnt even.offered it here, perhaps they are more interventionist there? I dont get on with hormonal contraception.myself so wouldnt have it, but if you can get on with the pill ok and it regulates you thats good.
Also.some.docs tell you not to get pregnant until you have had a period as they need to be able to date you. perhaps thats another reason they offer the pill?
Id just check with them if the pill itself will affect how long it takes you to ovulate when you stop as im not sure if it affects things if you are only on it for 21 days. but its worth checking i think if yu wanted to ttc again straight away.

Im sorry for your loss huni

x


----------



## lilyanne

I'm sorry for your loss. The pill regulates your hormones and gives you a cycle. Your pack probably has 4 weeks. The first 3 weeks have hormones and the last week is a placebo pill (sugar pill so no hormones). If yours only has 21 pills then you only have the active pills (weeks 1-3). You will get your period when the hormones drop which is in the placebo week (week 4). I generally got it 4 days into week 4. I became pregnant immediately after coming off the pill (same month).


----------



## LollyZ

I'm sorry for your loss.. :hugs:
I wouldn't worry about the pill hindering conception for you (once you stop it of course), since you will only stay on it for a week. Best of luck, I hope the time flies for you.


----------



## liola

Thank you for your help, Ok now i see. I really hope the doc says we can try after my first cycle. I just know its going to help so much. I really hope next month is my month and im one of the lucky ones that carry to full term with no problems. I think as long as i eat and sleep right i should heal in no time.


----------

